# Subic Bay Phone Service



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Can anyone comment on which cell phone companies have the best coverage in the Subic Bay area, centering around the Freeport Zone and the hills around there? I saw some big towers in the hills so I am *guessing* the coverage is fairly good.

I'm in the market for a postpaid plan and a new phone, so I want to make sure I choose one that works well in Subic.


----------



## roxanne (Jan 26, 2013)

I have been to Subic and I recommend that you buy Smart or globe plan. The two mentioned are the biggest phone networks in the Philippines. Hope this helps!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> Can anyone comment on which cell phone companies have the best coverage in the Subic Bay area, centering around the Freeport Zone and the hills around there? I saw some big towers in the hills so I am *guessing* the coverage is fairly good.
> 
> I'm in the market for a postpaid plan and a new phone, so I want to make sure I choose one that works well in Subic.


Smart and Globe both work well. You can even get 3G coverage. I just use the prepaid and barely average 500p/mo ($12.50). I also had to get a landline for the DSL internet. That runs me another 600p/mo. If you get a landline, make sure that you stipulate LOCAL calls only. Landline to Cell calls are considered long distance and you could easily end up with a $100 or more monthly bill. You will find coverage spotty along the SCTEX between Dinilupihan and Clark (you are going thru a remote area).

I would by a GSM phone(s) in the states and bring it with you. If you go with a smart phone, get a nice sized SD chip for expansion memory. You will easily pay 25% more in country for the same phone.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Smart and Globe both work well. You can even get 3G coverage. I just use the prepaid and barely average 500p/mo ($12.50). I also had to get a landline for the DSL internet. That runs me another 600p/mo. If you get a landline, make sure that you stipulate LOCAL calls only. Landline to Cell calls are considered long distance and you could easily end up with a $100 or more monthly bill. You will find coverage spotty along the SCTEX between Dinilupihan and Clark (you are going thru a remote area).
> 
> I would by a GSM phone(s) in the states and bring it with you. If you go with a smart phone, get a nice sized SD chip for expansion memory. You will easily pay 25% more in country for the same phone.


Jon, as always, thanks for the great advice! That is good to know about requesting the landline to be local only and I am planning to get DSL.

I am already here in Phils but by coincidence today someone offered to bring me some things when they come over next month, so maybe I will consider buying a phone in the US.

BTW. is the DSL good? I am so tired of my poor SMART internet!

Don


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

My PLDT landline allows long distance and IDD calls, but I've never seen a $100 bill. Depends how you use it I suppose.

Richard


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> Jon, as always, thanks for the great advice! That is good to know about requesting the landline to be local only and I am planning to get DSL.
> 
> I am already here in Phils but by coincidence today someone offered to bring me some things when they come over next month, so maybe I will consider buying a phone in the US.
> 
> ...


I have had zero issues with my SubicTel PLDT DSL. 

Jon


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a friend that is a retired engineer who maintains all the larger hotels IT systems. I asked him what the best internet connection is. He said it depends! If you use smart or globe wireless then the distance from the antenna is very important. DSL is the distance from the Central office. Cable is the load (number of users). These guidelines are the same even if in the USA. Cable does have the potential of being the best but since we are in the Philippines we now have another issue that is how well it maintained. Sloppy cable work can make a big different. Ask your neighbors, either one could be the best for where you live.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> I have a friend that is a retired engineer who maintains all the larger hotels IT systems. I asked him what the best internet connection is. He said it depends! If you use smart or globe wireless then the distance from the antenna is very important. DSL is the distance from the Central office. Cable is the load (number of users). These guidelines are the same even if in the USA. Cable does have the potential of being the best but since we are in the Philippines we now have another issue that is how well it maintained. Sloppy cable work can make a big different. Ask your neighbors, either one could be the best for where you live.


Another issue with cable internet is theft of the cable itself. People here will take anything they can get their hands on. When cable is stolen it can be 2 or 3 days till the company gets it re-installed. Happens where we are quite frequently.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for all of the tips!


----------

